# Wahoo near Ozark



## matttheboatman (Aug 25, 2008)

I fished yesterday with a fellow Rummel Raider from Louisiana - Kevin Crochet and friends. Our plan was to first make bait, then run to a wreck and catch AJ's, and then troll for wahoo. The day started real slow when we couldn't even get bait in the Destin pass. Scott on the bait boat called it quits by 7:30 - there just weren't any around. We pushed out to a Frangista and got a livewell full of pinfish and grunts. Our first stop was the Ozark. Depth finder was showing plenty of action but after an hour, all we had to show for our efforts were small sharks. Yuck! 

At noon we switched to trolling the edge. I headed west on a broken up line in 300' of water. My spread consisted of a small jet head/ballyhoo combo way back on the center, a black/purple islander/bally combo on the port side, and a blue/white islander/ballyhoo combo starboard, and a Mr. Big down deep behind a 64 oz lead. I turned east to avoid a rain shower and water spout. We worked the humps east and south of the Ozark. Nothing. Nada. Until 3:00pm when we got our first bite. Wham and the 50 wide with the deep bait starts screaming. Sure enough a nice 45# Wahoo. We circle back and repeat the process. Wham, Scream, and a nice 35# wahoo same spot, this time on the illander. On the 3rd pass 2 of the lines start screeming. We missed one and a 20# wahoo comes in on the jet head. 

Maybe I just stumbled on the fish, or maybe the full moon had the bite delayed until the afternoon, or maybe the fish gods just figured after working all day it was our time. Anyway it comes, I'll take it. Turned a really slow day of fishing into a great trip. 

Capt. Matt


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Very nice fish. Glad you got 'em


----------



## mdejoie2 (Aug 9, 2009)

Nice fish


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Cool Hoos! Stumbling on wahoos is probably how we catch 50% of ours, whether off a floating pallet, old boat, or just around a school of bait, good job on getting out there and making it happen!

Robert


----------



## TinManMike (Oct 26, 2008)

Love fishing with those Mr. Bigs.
Good job on the hoos!


----------



## 4wahoo850 (Jul 16, 2012)

Great trip and nice report. Thanks for the post


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Now you know why a lot of people troll the edge for Wahoo and Mahi.


----------

